# John Calvin: Committing Piracy Against Man's Free Will since 1529



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Arrrrggghhh... Shiver me timbers, maties!!!


----------



## Peter (Aug 28, 2006)

Sure the will is free.... free from righteousness but the servant of sin!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 28, 2006)

I see your ploy Ryan! With the current Pirates craze (thanks to the movies) you are pulling a clever marketing scheme to try and make Calvin appeal to the masses and draw them into our Churches.

Can I use this picture next Sunday as I teach about the D.o.G. wearing bermuda shorts and Hawaiin shirt?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I see your ploy Ryan! With the current Pirates craze (thanks to the movies) you are pulling a clever marketing scheme to try and make Calvin appeal to the masses and draw them into our Churches.
> 
> Can I use this picture next Sunday as I teach about the D.o.G. wearing bermuda shorts and Hawaiin shirt?



No, that's not how they do it in "Pirate-Driven" churches...:bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 28, 2006)

Yo ho yo ho a pirates life for me.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

> I do not come into this pulpit hoping that perhaps somebody will of his own free will return to Christ. My hope lies in another quarter. I hope that my Master will lay hold of some of them and say, "You are mine, and you shall be mine. I claim you for myself." My hope arises from the freeness of grace, and not from the freedom of the will.
> C.H SPURGEON


 Sorry, I didn't feel like giving Spurgeon a pirate hat, with a parrot sitting on his shoulder. Someone else can make that.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

Arggghhh... Yo ho ho and bottle of predestined rum for me maties...
:bigsmile:


----------

